# Movement of back legs



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

This past week we took our newest goats out on the trail. Last week we took them out with no weight. This week we went to the same place and they carried a pack. The boys are two and a half year old Alpines. With no pack they walk normal. With a pack they walked where there back legs were going towards the outside of the body. If you think that the legs should move under the body when they walk - they don't on these 2 boys. It is like they step forward and then out to the side. 

Is this normal? I'm more concerned - is this a problem? OR do some goats carry their legs a little different? They didn't have much weight - about 15 pounds total and they weigh around 190 lbs. It didn't seem to bother them, but as we were hiking, it just looked weird while I was walking behind them. 

I have a hard enough time taking a picture and posting that I doubt I could get a video uploaded.

Thanks for looking!
Tonia


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I can not picture what you are saying. 
but what popped into my mind was how is his feet?
Is he standing up on his toes?
I figure as a senior member you probably already
know about feet trimming. but then again I am a 
senior member and just was reading that I was not
making mine stand up on their toes enough. My big 
guy is twisting his back ankle/feet as he walks.
So thought I would mention it.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I figured it would be hard to explain. We do a pretty good job of trimming feet so I don't think it is that but I'll check. 

I guess the best way to think of it is if you could look down on your goat from above and watch it walk, on two of my goats you would see the back legs (the back toes) on the sides of the belly. When it walks, instead of the back feet landing under his belly, they land off to the side of his belly.

Tonia


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

You're sure they walk differently with a pack than without? That seems odd to me. Unless they are overloaded (doesn't sound like it at all) or the saddles pinch or rub in some way, then they should walk the same with a pack as without.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

I know exactly what you're talking about, my ober does this too. He's doesn't have a lot of experience packing and is fairly new to wearing a full load. I figured he's just getting used to the weight and bracing against it. I noticed it more while standing still and not so much while packing, but he did walk with his feet out slightly. When standing in one spot he almost looked like he was getting ready to do the splits at the start of the hike. He wasn't overloaded; again I think it may just be getting used to the weight.


----------

